# Some new beauties for my nephew...



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 10, 2018)

Who has started his first home/job in the "real" world and his mom wouldn't let him take the chefs knives that i made her.... and no, i didnt forge that ss san mai - these guys get the temper better than KAI so when it matters im not too proud to admit im much better w wood than steel..... (That and my POA would would have my liver if they knew what i really did in my garage. ..)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2018)

Truly beautiful knives! Is your nephew going to Chef School? Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2018)

Well that’s a fine way for him to make an entrance!
Nice work.


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2018)

Beautiful knives! Tony


----------

